# Neuer PC bootet nicht von M2.SSD



## hd-man (23. Februar 2018)

Hallo @ all

habe mir heute meinen PC zusammengebaut (nicht das erste Mal) Im Bios (diesmal) auf gut Glück das CD Laufwerk ausgewählt und WIN 10 (64bit) installiert.
Dann versucht die M2 SSD als Bootlaufwerk auszuwählen und nix passiert.....
WIN startet nicht, nur wenn ich ins Bios gehe und unter Boot Override das M2.Samsung SSD anklicke startet der PC ganz normal.

Daten:
AMD Ryzen 7 1800x
ASUS Crosshair VI Hero (Bios1201)
Samsung NVMe SSD 960 EVO 500GB 
ASUS DVD Laufwerk
Corsair Dominator Platinium 16 GB, 2666 GHz
WaKü NZXT Kraken X62v2
AMD Radeon R9, 390....kommt in kürze ne Neue 

eingestellt ist:

Boot Option #1    M2. Samsung SSD 960 EVO
Boot Option #2    DRW-24D5MT (ASUS Laufwerk)

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

THX
Gruß Guido


----------



## HisN (23. Februar 2018)

Du hast bei der Installation natürlich die anderen Datenträger nicht abgeklemmt?
Dann werden die Boot Dateien nicht auf der M.2 liegen.


----------



## hd-man (23. Februar 2018)

Ömm.... welche anderen Datenträger?
Habe z.Z. nur die M2 SSD und das DVD Laufwerk

Im Bios werden doch beide erkannt


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. Februar 2018)

Steht unter secure boot im Bios was von Windows Uefi?Wenn dort "other OS" steht änder das mal.
Evt. braucht es auch ein Bios Update damit die Kiste von der M2 booten kann.


----------



## hd-man (23. Februar 2018)

Habe jetzt das aktuelle BIOS 6001, danach habe ich im BIOS auf WINDOWS UEFI Modus umgestellt.........leider ohne Erfolg 

Vielleicht sollte ich nochmal die WIN CD einlegen und auf reparieren gehen, das ging glaube ich bei WIN 7, mit WIN 10 kenne ich mich noch nicht aus, habe das auch neu.

....also reparieren geht wohl bei WIN 10 nicht


----------



## drstoecker (23. Februar 2018)

Setzt mal das bios auf Standard zurück und Versuchs nochmal.


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. Februar 2018)

Wurde Windows denn im Uefi Modus installiert?Dann hätte die SSD GPT als Partitionsstil.

Vielleicht mal den CSM Modus auf Uefi only oder so stellen ka.


----------



## hd-man (23. Februar 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Setzt mal das bios auf Standard zurück und Versuchs nochmal.



wie setze ich das BIOS wieder auf standard und was soll ich dann nochmal versuchen?



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Wurde Windows denn im Uefi Modus installiert?Dann hätte die SSD GPT als Partitionsstil.
> 
> Vielleicht mal den CSM Modus auf Uefi only oder so stellen ka.



Hatte das UEFI doch erst eben umgestellt, somit also nicht vor der Windows Installation.

CSM Modus?


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. Februar 2018)

Default Werte laden,oder CMOS Reset.
Edit: Obwohl wenn man neues Bios aufspielt müsste ja alles auf default sein oder?

CSM:
3-20
Kapitel 3: BIOS-Setup
Kapitel 3
CSM (Compatibility Support Module)
Hier können Sie die Parameter für CSM (Compatibility Support Module) konfigurieren, um für 
eine bessere Kompatibilität die volle Unterstützung für die verschiedenen VGA-Geräte, boot-
fähigen Geräte und Peripheriegeräte zu erhalten.

Booten von PCI-E Erweiterungsgeräten [Legacy Only]
Hier können Sie die Art der PCI-E/PCI Erweiterungsgeräte auswählen, die 
Sie starten möchten.
Konfigurationsoptionen: [Legacy only] [UEFI driver first]

Was passiert wenn du beim Start F8 drückst fürs Boot Menü steht die SSD dort drin und kannst du sie als Bootmedium auswählen?

Hier ist auch mal eine Anleitung evt. bringt die dich weiter (leider englisch)How to boot Windows 10 from NVMe based PCIe storage, featuring Samsung 950 PRO M.2 SSD in a Supermicro SYS-5028D-TN4T | TinkerTry IT @ Home
Vielleicht installierst du Windows nochmal neu und vorher achten das alles auf UEfi steht im Bios und bei der Boot Auswahl v .Windows auch auf UEFi achten


----------



## hd-man (23. Februar 2018)

CSM hatte ich gefunden und die Änderung vorgenommen, dann waren SSD und DVD nicht mehr da, und Windows startete nicht. musste das wieder ändern um hier zu schreiben......

teste das mit F8 mal, melde mich gleich zurück.......

nee F8 bringt nix 



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Hier ist auch mal eine Anleitung evt. bringt die dich weiter (leider englisch)How to boot Windows 10 from NVMe based PCIe storage, featuring Samsung 950 PRO M.2 SSD in a Supermicro SYS-5028D-TN4T | TinkerTry IT @ Home
> Vielleicht installierst du Windows nochmal neu und vorher achten das alles auf UEfi steht im Bios und bei der Boot Auswahl v .Windows auch auf UEFi achten



denke werde WIN 10 neu installieren, melde mich dann nochmal...... 

nee bringt auch nix 

das einzige was sich im Bios geändert hatte, sieht jetzt so aus

Boot Option #1  Windows Boot Manager (M2.Samsung SSD 980)
Boot Option #2  M2.Samsung SSD 980
Boot Option #3  DRW24D5MT

hier gelange ich wider nur über die Boot Override zum Windows......

Naja


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Februar 2018)

Was war auf der SSD bevor du das Windows darauf installiert hast? Falls da schon mal ein OS drauf wann wird die SSD nicht komplett gelöscht, ich hatte dieses Problem mal bei einer HDD als ich ein Linux nebenbei installierte. Dieses habe ich dann wieder gelöscht aber irgendwie wollte er mir damals nicht booten, also das Windows nicht. Geholfen hat eine komplette Reinigung der Platte. 

Wie sieht es mit der Bootbarkeit der SSD aus? Gibt Samsung an das sie Bootbar ist? Weil Seltsamerweise schreiben die Hersteller das nicht überall drauf


----------



## hd-man (24. Februar 2018)

Hi, also die SSD war neu, als ich WIN 10 installieren wollte, wurde dieses Fenster angezeigt wo u.a. formatieren ausgewählt werden kann, da tat ich und daraufhin startete WIN mit der Installation, das funktionierte auch ohne Probleme.

Wo steht das die SSD denn nicht Bootfähig sein sollte?
Hatte diesbezüglich zwar nicht nachgefragt aber mich vorher informiert, und Aufgrund empfehlungen da Windows damit fix starten sollte mir die dann gekauft. Davon gehe ich aus, denke wohl kaum das die anderen auch vorher dafür ins Bios gehen werden.....


----------



## Schwarzseher (24. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht wendest du dich mal direkt an den Asus Support hier im Forum.Die wissen evt. genauer was man im Bios genau einstellen muss damit er von der SSD booten kann.Das kann ja nur was mit den Einstellungen zu tuen haben wenn sich Windows zumindest installieren lässt.
Hast du mal versucht die SSD aus und wieder einzustecken.Wunder gibt es immer wieder


----------



## hd-man (24. Februar 2018)

Hallo @all,  

erstmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe  ........ ichwar bis gerade beim Kollegen mit meinem PC, er wunderte sich, das die beiden WaKü Lüfter so laut waren ...... und viel schlimmer, das ich die Fehlermeldung nicht gelesen hatte.
Da stand sowas wie "das die CPU Lüfter nicht angeschlossen seien" und ich dann nach der Meldung weiter mit F2 immer ins Bios gehen musste.
Boa, solche späten PC actionen mache ich nicht wieder, da muss man schon bei der Sache bleiben......

Fakt ist, ich hatte die WaKü an einen falschen Lüfter Anschluss angeschlossen. da waren 3 nebeneinander und die hätte an den CPU Lüfter angeschlossen werden müssen, somit rannten die beiden Füfter auf 100% und es ging beim Hochfaheren nicht weiter, da deswegen die Fehlermeldung kam.

Bin etwas fertig mit den Nerven und erleichtert das dadurch keine weiteren Schäden entstanden sind.
WIN10 läuft prima und im Desktopbetrieb ist mein PC leise wie nix, so mag ich das. 

Gruß, Guido


PS: mein sysprofile werde ich in Kürze aktualisieren


----------



## HisN (24. Februar 2018)

Was man nicht alles im Stress übersieht^^


----------

